# RG146 question



## Johny93s (3 June 2013)

hey guys, i just wanna ask you a question that im struggling with in my workbook, i just started today and i got a few problems 
the question is:
 Question 2 
Marks allocated: 3 marks 
The financial service industry consists of many interrelated sectors. 
Describe the following sectors, including their interrelationship to other 
sectors (1 mark per sector):
a) Financial planning sector 
b) Investor sector 
c) Credit management sector 

i read like the whole chapter on that, and still cant answer this question

please help
thanks


----------



## Johny93s (3 June 2013)

Johny93s said:


> hey guys, i just wanna ask you a question that im struggling with in my workbook, i just started today and i got a few problems
> the question is:
> Question 2
> Marks allocated: 3 marks
> ...




the only thing that i can say is that, financial planning sector, where a company or someone else is planing your money for a long term (retirement or something like that). Investor is you, the person who gives the money to a company (financial planner), credit managment sector -no idea


----------



## VSntchr (3 June 2013)

Seems like an odd question to ask.
An investor sector? hmmm??


----------



## Johny93s (3 June 2013)

VSntchr said:


> Seems like an odd question to ask.
> An investor sector? hmmm??




all done, no need to reply


----------



## RADO (3 June 2013)

Johny93s said:


> hey guys, i just wanna ask you a question that im struggling with in my workbook, i just started today and i got a few problems
> the question is:
> Question 2
> Marks allocated: 3 marks
> ...




Who are you doing your course with? Im just curious.


----------



## Johny93s (4 June 2013)

RADO said:


> Who are you doing your course with? Im just curious.




im doing the whole diploma of financial services 6 subject via Pinnacle. except supperannuation or something like that. by the way this question from "introducing the financial services industry" the first chapter. im doing that by myself


----------



## Mel1974 (28 June 2013)

Johny93s said:


> hey guys, i just wanna ask you a question that im struggling with in my workbook, i just started today and i got a few problems
> the question is:
> Question 2
> Marks allocated: 3 marks
> ...




Hmmm... that's a pretty open question. The financial planning sector obviously is interrelated with the investor sector. That's what financial planners do a lot I guess! I did my RG146 with Monarch Institute a year ago www.monarch.edu.au and yeah they tended to ask more specific questions that I could find in my notes which was a help. Good luck.


----------



## IVy (17 February 2017)

What is your personal learning experience with the online Diploma of Financial Planning courses offered by Monarch, Pinnacle, Kaplan... and others alike?  Your input will be very valuable.  Cheers.


----------

